
The Semantic Wave of 2008 - paulsb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/semantic_wave_2008_free_report.php
======
paulsb
If anybody is interested in the report, here is the link:
<http://www.project10x.com/misc/SW2008.pdf>

------
paulsb
Is anybody riding this wave? I plan to. Surf's up!

